# Bump on puppy's head



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

If it's on the top back of his skull it's probably the normal skull formation, Goldens have a pretty large skull bump there.


----------



## CrazyGolden (Nov 27, 2010)

Does it feel like bone? Is it in the middle, toward the back of the top of his head? I adopted my golden, Jack, when he was 1 year and my other pup isn't coming home till Saturday so I can't say for sure how prominent this would be in a young puppy butI know Jack has quite the bump on the top of his head too and it is just his skull. Could just be that!

EDIT:
Just noticed mylissyk beat me too it!


----------



## MPHW (Apr 16, 2011)

Yes, you've both described exactly where it's located and what it feels like, so that must be what it is. My husband is looking very smug right now. Thanks to both of you.


----------



## harrym (Nov 13, 2010)

I had wondered about the bump on Amber's head, but it felt like solid bone and wasn't tender. Glad to hear that it is normal.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Some have more pointy heads than others, but normal.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I've heard it referred to as the bump of knowledge.

Actually it's just part of the skull but more noticeable in some dogs than others.


----------



## arrandouglas63 (19 d ago)

If it is a little squishy and protrudes like the size of a golf ball it could be a hematoma. My 10 week old puppy has and is having it aspirated tomorrow


----------

